# Dare To Be - Sexy Secretary (June14 - June 27)



## StereoXGirl (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi everyone!

Our next theme is Dare To Be *Sexy Secretary!* Chosen by *BeneBaby*, the winner of D2B *Nature Nymph*.

MANY thanks to the awesome *DaerOn* for help finding some of the inspirational pictures below:


















































































*Have fun and enjoy the contest!**Feel free to add more if you have any, thanks!*
*For those whose entries include more than one pic:* Please post the pic that you would like to be entered into the voting poll as your first pic to save time.







*PLEASE REMEMBER:* Images that appear to be photoshopped will not be entered into the voting poll. We would like to keep the focus on makeup application rather than photography/photoshopping abilities.


----------



## natalierb (Jun 14, 2007)

Ooh, I love this one! I am definitely going to try to enter this! Thanks for the pictures Shaundra!


----------



## daer0n (Jun 14, 2007)

These aren't my entry, but again, just wanted to contribute with more inspirational pictures for the theme


----------



## Jesskaa (Jun 14, 2007)

Oo0oh, anybody on mut can pulll this off!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Jun 14, 2007)

great theme


----------



## Ashley (Jun 14, 2007)

lol! Interesting theme!

Lookin' hot, daer0n!


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi everyone!
Our next theme is Dare To Be *Sexy Secretary!* Chosen by BeneBaby, the winner of D2B *Nature Nymph*.

This is such a cute theme! I wouldn't even know where to start!

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif These aren't my entry, but again, just wanted to contribute with more inspirational pictures for the theme



http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...0pics/0333.jpg

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...0pics/0332.jpg

You look beautiful, and you have GREAT hair!! I really love the first one.


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 14, 2007)

Ooo. Naughty.

I really should enter one...

Daer0n, that wouldve been a cool entry either way. You look hot.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Jun 14, 2007)

this is fun and naughty! i love it


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 14, 2007)

haha, what a great theme! I'll have to see what I can come up with!


----------



## MissPout (Jun 14, 2007)

Great Theme! I think QueenOfTheSheep and me joining this one


----------



## semantje (Jun 14, 2007)

wow that a super theme! looks like i need to find myself some glasses!!


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 14, 2007)

Well, i think I'm going to enter this one! I used to be a secretary, i have lots of cute suit outfits to wear!! lol


----------



## moon_dancer (Jun 14, 2007)

wow...intereseting theme, this seems to be fun! And what a coincidence that it happens to be my job now.


----------



## hollyxann (Jun 14, 2007)

this one should be fun. im thinkin i may enter this one.


----------



## Manda (Jun 14, 2007)

haha cute theme!


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Jun 14, 2007)

LOL...since I am a sexy secretary I think I'll do this one....well, not too sexy but this should be fun.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif These aren't my entry, but again, just wanted to contribute with more inspirational pictures for the theme



http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...0pics/0333.jpg

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...0pics/0332.jpg

Looking hot!


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Jun 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *EyeCandyDiva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL...since I am a sexy secretary I think I'll do this one....well, not too sexy but this should be fun.



It'll be my first D2B! I was REALLY tempted on the previous two, but I've been in a makeup "famine" of sorts... running low, waiting for orders/samples in the mail. But I think the big one I'm waiting for should arrive today!! Maybe I should also get some glasses, though...
I'm excited!


----------



## daer0n (Jun 14, 2007)

Thank you girls!





i hope to see some entries soon, this one will be very fun for sure!


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh! Nice theme! I might have to enter this one LOL!


----------



## niksaki (Jun 15, 2007)

cool theme! i predict lots of entries for this one!


----------



## MindySue (Jun 15, 2007)

omg nury those should be your entries, SO gorgeous!!!


----------



## marionette (Jun 15, 2007)

wow, this seems really fun. i'm soo going to enter


----------



## bluebird26 (Jun 15, 2007)

how fun!


----------



## Sarah84 (Jun 15, 2007)

great theme, looking forward to everyones entries


----------



## breathless (Jun 15, 2007)

ooooo! fun! if i can find myself a sexy shirt and some glasses, i could do this on thursday =]]


----------



## daer0n (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks Mindy!

i cant put those as my entries though, those are year old pics and i photoshopped my makeup a bit, that was up in my deviantart gallery a long time ago, that's why they arent my entries



just inspirational ones as well


----------



## Kathy (Jun 15, 2007)

Cute theme! Just curious though, does every secretary have to wear glasses to be sexy? LOL... Nuri's pic was the only one without glasses.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cute theme! Just curious though, does every secretary have to wear glasses to be sexy? LOL... Nuri's pic was the only one without glasses. There are other pics without glasses in the inspiration pics.


----------



## Kathy (Jun 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif There are other pics without glasses in the inspiration pics.



You're right. I went back and looked again.



I wear glasses myself, so I'm not knocking it. It's just so stereotypical. Maybe I'll pull my hair back and give it a shot.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You're right. I went back and looked again.



I wear glasses myself, so I'm not knocking it. It's just so stereotypical. Maybe I'll pull my hair back and give it a shot. Go for it! Sexy Secretary Kathy! WOOT! lol.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 15, 2007)

shaundra i think you'd make a great sexy secretary


----------



## daer0n (Jun 15, 2007)

Yep, not all secretaries wear glasses





so its not a requirement for the look i think





Id say go for it Kathy, i would like to see a DTB from you!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif shaundra i think you'd make a great sexy secretary



LOL! Really? Thanks, Mindy!





Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yep, not all secretaries wear glasses



so its not a requirement for the look i think





Id say go for it Kathy, i would like to see a DTB from you!

I'd like to see too! Pleeease?


----------



## MindySue (Jun 17, 2007)

yep so youd better do it haha


----------



## frosty (Jun 17, 2007)

my husband better not see this thread. He'll want me to be his scretary, or trade me in on a younger model.


----------



## daer0n (Jun 18, 2007)

no entries yet??


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 18, 2007)

Ask and you shall recieve.





Nothing special - but I wanted to enter something.

I did 2 different looks.

1st set: Dark eyes/Pink Lips
















2nd set: Light eyes/Red Lips (excuse my red eyes!)











Boredom:











Thanks for looking!


----------



## Ashley (Jun 18, 2007)

Very pretty CellyCell! You look really great in the last pic!


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 18, 2007)

Cellycell - you have the cutest glasses, I love the little diamonties!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 18, 2007)

Love the entries, CellyCell!


----------



## XkrissyX (Jun 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ask and you shall recieve.




Nothing special - but I wanted to enter something.

I did 2 different looks.

1st set: Dark eyes/Pink Lips

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...6-18-07035.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...6-18-07032.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...6-18-07033.jpg

2nd set: Light eyes/Red Lips (excuse my red eyes!)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...6-18-07060.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...6-18-07054.jpg

Boredom:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...6-18-07096.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...6-18-07095.jpg

Thanks for looking!

Ma, i was goin to suggest you , to enter this one because the word "sexy secretary" was written all over you.haha Good job..i love it.


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow, CellyCell, you are sizzlin'! Way to up the ante from the get-go


----------



## Aprill (Jun 18, 2007)

damn Celly!!! Complete hotness!!!


----------



## natalierb (Jun 18, 2007)

Awesome Celly! Great entry!


----------



## Sonia_K (Jun 18, 2007)

Celly, you've set a high standard. Great entry.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jun 18, 2007)

Ok well here are my pics.Not as good as Daerons or celly cell ,but here goes














So tell me what you think.


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks, girlies





M-A, girl you look good... I love your glasses


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jun 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks, girlies




M-A, girl you look good... I love your glasses





Thanks


----------



## MindySue (Jun 18, 2007)

great job celly and rachael


----------



## prettypretty (Jun 19, 2007)

u all look super sexy!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 19, 2007)

Great entries ladies!


----------



## niksaki (Jun 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Makeup-aholic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok well here are my pics.Not as good as Daerons or celly cell ,but here goeshttp://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...al707/raq2.jpg

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...al707/raq3.jpg

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...707/raq1.jpgSo tell me what you think.

OH! you look gorgeous! well done great entry! also what do you have on your nails? they look fab


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jun 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *niksaki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OH! you look gorgeous! well done great entry! also what do you have on your nails? they look fab Thanks.I have a french manni and the colors are black on top with glitter and a pink clear color on the bottom.


----------



## Kemper (Jun 19, 2007)

*I REALLY wish I could dig up a camera for this one! I really like this theme, and I'd love to join in on the fun!*

Great entries so far, ladies!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Makeup-aholic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok well here are my pics.Not as good as Daerons or celly cell ,but here goeshttp://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...al707/raq2.jpg

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...al707/raq3.jpg

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...707/raq1.jpgSo tell me what you think.

Very nice, Makeup-aholic!


----------



## snowjesh (Jun 19, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MissPout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Entry from _*QueenOfTheSheep*__*http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q111/MissPout/d2b/daretobesexysecretaryqueenoftheshee.jpg*_

_*My*_Entry

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q111/MissPout/d2b/daretobesexysecretarymisspout.jpg

Great entries, ladies!


----------



## daer0n (Jun 19, 2007)

Celly, i LOVE your entry!

you look totally hot!


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks, girl


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Jun 20, 2007)

hot entries ladies, cel you look hot with those bright lips!


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 20, 2007)

Great job you all!!

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif These aren't my entry, but again, just wanted to contribute with more inspirational pictures for the theme



http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...0pics/0333.jpg

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...0pics/0332.jpg

Wow, very sexy this one, why isn't this your entry? And I do LOVE your hair!!


----------



## daer0n (Jun 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great job you all!!


Wow, very sexy this one, why isn't this your entry? And I do LOVE your hair!!

Thank you very much!



it isnt my entry because my blush is photoshopped and photoshopped pics arent allowed


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thank you very much!



it isnt my entry because my blush is photoshopped and photoshopped pics arent allowed





Okay...well then don't shop it in ;-) because it a great picture anyway


----------



## daer0n (Jun 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay...well then don't shop it in ;-) because it a great picture anyway



Aww thank you!


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 22, 2007)

Face: Revlon TM

Cheeks: MAC Pearl Blossom

Lips: Benefit Zero Guilt

Eyes: MAC Gesso on lid, Benefit Zero in crease. Benefit Babecake liner. Ardell lashes.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 22, 2007)

very nice amanda


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Jun 22, 2007)

Gorgeous, BeneBaby!


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 22, 2007)

OOOooo Pretty.

Did you do a tut for this too? Lol. Please do!


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 22, 2007)

Benebaby - You are gorgeous, and the perfect sexy secretary!


----------



## Jesskaa (Jun 22, 2007)

o0oh man another hard vote.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 22, 2007)

amanda how can ANYONE top you..you're simply AMAZING.


----------



## GuessWho (Jun 22, 2007)

great entries...


----------



## daer0n (Jun 22, 2007)

Beautiful Amanda!

very nice!


----------



## glamadelic (Jun 22, 2007)

Benebaby, you always do such a good job! You look stunning! Absolutely a sexy secretary!

BTW, what Revlon tinted moisturizer do you use?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 22, 2007)

You look amazing, BeneBaby!


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jun 22, 2007)

Benebaby, You look great!!


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 22, 2007)

Thank You everyone!!!! Your compliments mean so much to me.....tears!

Citre- I use the Revlon Active Tinted Moisturizer.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Jun 23, 2007)

you look sexy benebaby great job!!!


----------



## gs. (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey ladies,

sorry i havent been on here in forever;

I have been busy with work and school (exams).

Great entries (and non entrie




)

i was going to enter but after seeing all of your ladies work

I dont know if I should!!

haha anyways, its going to be a tuff vote;

you all look beutiful

and super sexy



.


----------



## farris2 (Jun 23, 2007)

you all look amazing


----------



## chantelle8686 (Jun 23, 2007)

oh wow great entries!!! bene u look great!!! deff sexy secretary lol


----------



## MissXXXrae (Jun 25, 2007)

o wow all these entries are so goood! its going to be a tough decision!!!


----------



## glamadelic (Jun 25, 2007)

awesome entries so far!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice sugarquayn! u look very sexy


----------



## magosienne (Jun 25, 2007)

beautiful entries ladies !!!


----------



## Yummy Baybee (Jun 25, 2007)

wowww, this ones gonna be a close call!


----------



## Colorlicious (Jun 25, 2007)

nice entry ladies!


----------



## Jesskaa (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice ladies!


----------



## cmoksia (Jun 25, 2007)

some inspirations


----------



## Manda (Jun 25, 2007)

Great entries so far!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Jun 26, 2007)

well done again girls, great entry lilbit!!! gonna be a very hard one again girls!!!!


----------



## MindySue (Jun 26, 2007)

awesome!! cant believe it's your first entry. i love them all.


----------



## Jesskaa (Jun 26, 2007)

o0o0h great entries!


----------



## MissXXXrae (Jun 26, 2007)

o wow lilbit nice first entry i love the 2nd pic


----------



## la_chinita (Jun 26, 2007)

Oohh! This sounds fun! Love the pics as well...Maybe I'll try to enter this one...should be a good theme to try for a newbie...This is going to be my first D2B. I was looking through the archives and there are some really really talented people here! So glad to be part of makeuptalk! Great entries by the way!!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 26, 2007)

bene looks dramatic~!


----------



## kaileekisses (Jun 26, 2007)

hey guys, this is my first attempt at putting ANY pictures up. i hope they work. all my guys friends tell me i look like a sexy librarian in my glasses so i hope that can be naughty secertary too. thanks.


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Jun 26, 2007)

Damn, lilbit!!! That is a knockout entry; and it's your FIRST?!?!?! Awesome job!!


----------



## la_chinita (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi all! Here is my entry--my first ever! I loved this D2B challenge!

Sorry...didn't know how to post the pics w/o doing it as an attachment...


----------



## daer0n (Jun 26, 2007)

oh gosh, all of you girls look so hot!

this one's gonna be a toughie!


----------



## lilbit (Jun 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *tigrisjasmine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Damn, lilbit!!! That is a knockout entry; and it's your FIRST?!?!?! Awesome job!! Thank you!




and everyone else.
I have wantd to participate in a few of these, but life was CRAZY for about 2 months... Now that things are settling back down, I hope to be around here more often.

Great entries to all the other ladies too


----------



## MindySue (Jun 26, 2007)

chinita you are too cute!


----------



## han (Jun 26, 2007)

everyone looks great!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 26, 2007)

WOW, great entries, ladies!!!


----------



## Jessica (Jun 26, 2007)

wow great job everyone!!!!

Amanda....im in awe of your beauty and talent.

lilbit....i cant believe this is your first DTB....I love it!!!!!


----------



## la_chinita (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks, MindySue!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 27, 2007)

Today's the last day to enter, ladies!





If you would like to enter, please do so sometime today!


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Jun 28, 2007)

Well, this is really cutting it down to the wire, but I finally got my camera to work! YAY! Unfortunately I tried to post them by copying and pasting, but couldn't get it to work, so had to do them as attachments. So here they are, my virgin D2B pics!


----------



## daer0n (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey Jasmine, i can't see any pictures?


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Jun 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey Jasmine, i can't see any pictures?



Yep, sorry - I fixed it.


----------



## daer0n (Jun 28, 2007)

Oh i see them now





Very nice!

love the red lipstick and your eyes are gorgeous


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 28, 2007)

Lilbit.....HOT HOT HOT!!!!


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Jun 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh i see them now



Very nice!

love the red lipstick and your eyes are gorgeous


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *tigrisjasmine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, this is really cutting it down to the wire, but I finally got my camera to work! YAY! Unfortunately I tried to post them by copying and pasting, but couldn't get it to work, so had to do them as attachments. So here they are, my virgin D2B pics! The red lipstick is hott!


----------



## MindySue (Jun 28, 2007)

wow that went by FAST!


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Jun 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The red lipstick is hott!



Thanks! It's the same one you loved from my "I &lt;3 MUT" lipstick pic.



(CoverGirl Outlast Smoothwear Lipcolor in Cabernet Satin for everyone who didn't see it.) It's definitely my signature red!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Jun 28, 2007)

this one is gonna be hard to vote on, so many great entries!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 28, 2007)

The poll is now up!


----------

